# Fifty Shades of Gray



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm not that interested in this film.

But I am willing to see it if the right female lead signs on.  So here is a list of ten women that could convince me to spend money on it:

Emma Watson
Emma Stone
Emma Roberts
Jennifer Lawrence
Emilia Clarke
Rooney Mara
Mila Kunis
Olivia Wilde
Mary Elizabeth Winstead
Keira Knightley


----------



## PureWIN (Mar 16, 2013)

Olivia Wilde. 

I don't know very much about the book, but I think she has the right attitude and looks for w/e its about.


----------



## PDQ (Mar 16, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I'm not that interested in this film.
> 
> But I am willing to see it if the right female lead signs on.  So here is a list of ten women that could convince me to spend money on it:
> 
> ...



Bolded Seconded

I could also get behind Scarjo

This seems like something up Heather Graham's alley(especially after Killing Me Softly)


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2013)

Too old and we have seen everything she has to offer.  That would be a boring choice.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 16, 2013)

Emma Watson wetting herself on screen.

okay I think I want.


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2013)

PDQ said:


> I could also get behind Scarjo



I'm sure we all could, and wood, without hesitation.


----------



## dream (Mar 17, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I'm not that interested in this film.
> 
> But I am willing to see it if the right female lead signs on.  So here is a list of ten women that could convince me to spend money on it:
> 
> Mary Elizabeth Winstead



I would watch this movie if she was in it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 17, 2013)

Andy Dick.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2013)

Kate Beckinsale is someone I would really like to see.  But she is probably getting too old.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 17, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Kate Beckinsale is someone I would really like to see.  But she is probably getting too old.



Turning 40, still considered sexiest woman alive by Esquire.

Still though, too old for the role.

MEW gets my vote, and I haven't even read these stupid books. (would watch for the right actress though)


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2013)

Law said:


> MEW gets my vote, and I haven't even read these stupid books. (would watch for the right actress though)


I'm sure the studio realizes if they pick the wrong girl... no guys will bother showing up.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 17, 2013)

Never read it but will watch for potential awesome nudity. Won't pay for it though.


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 17, 2013)

Alison Brie
Amy Adams
Marion Cotillard
Jessica Chastain
Rachel McAdams
Evangeline Lily
Jane Levy
Alice Eve
Kat Dennings


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2013)

I would watch if Rachel McAdam's Epic Butt Double was given the lead role.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> Alison Brie
> Amy Adams
> Marion Cotillard
> Jessica Chastain
> ...


Why recommend a bunch of old actresses that don't even have a shot?  I want to see all of those ladies naked too.  But they won't be getting this role.

Levy, Eve, and Dennings are the only three you listed that could be considered.  Those three don't have enough star power though.  Casual movie goers don't know who they are.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 17, 2013)

If Emma Watson wanted to get away from being known as Hermoine this would be a good movie to do it with.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2013)

Don't think Watson will do it.  She has too much of a wholesome image.

I could see Ashley Greene signing on.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 17, 2013)

Rooney Mara and Mila Kunis are ones I think would most likely get the role but never know.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2013)

I think Mara might be tough.  I think they would have to pay a lot to get her.  And I think she might be picky about the director.

Let's face it.  No decent director is going to be willing to sign on.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 17, 2013)

Prolly get some femnazi director


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 18, 2013)

That's Watson out then.

'like really.for real.in real life'

I lol'd


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 18, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Why recommend a bunch of old actresses that don't even have a shot?  I want to see all of those ladies naked too.  But they won't be getting this role.
> 
> Levy, Eve, and Dennings are the only three you listed that could be considered.  Those three don't have enough star power though.  Casual movie goers don't know who they are.



Good point. But the point is they don't look as old as their age implies

Among those Alison Brie is my top choice. What do u think? (she definitely doesn't look 30 either)


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2013)

Meh.  Don't think I would see the film for her.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 19, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Meh.  Don't think I would see the film for her.



I would. Mmmm

I take it you don't watch Community?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2013)

If Alison Brie is the best they can do... I should just stick to porn.

You guys are missing the premise.  This is an opportunity to see a star.


----------



## PDQ (Mar 20, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Too old and we have seen everything she has to offer.  That would be a boring choice.


We'll never see enough!  NEVER!


Rukia said:


> Kate Beckinsale is someone I would really like to see.  But she is probably getting too old.


Old but still considered hot.  But yea, I guess they need to pick someone no more than 35(and pull off some major Dawson Casting)


Rukia said:


> I'm sure the studio realizes if they pick the wrong girl... no guys will bother showing up.


Well, they won't be buying the DVD at least 


> I could see Ashley Greene signing on


Same...


TylerDurden said:


> Alison Brie
> Amy Adams
> Rachel McAdams
> Evangeline Lily


Those are the only ones you listed I'd be interested in


TylerDurden said:


> Among those Alison Brie is my top choice. What do u think? (she definitely doesn't look 30 either)


Of the ones you listed, yes.  


Rukia said:


> You guys are missing the premise.  This is an opportunity to see a star.


What do you mean a star?  An A-lister?

My top pick for age range, star power, and hotness, but who would probably never do it would be Anna Kendrick.  Amber Heard or Kristen Stewart probably would.
Maybe Anne Hathaway, Emmy Rossum, Natalie Portman or Blake Lively


----------



## Roman (Mar 20, 2013)

Cyphon said:


> Never read it but will watch for potential awesome nudity. Won't pay for it though.



This. But I wouldn't watch it if Emma Watson was in it. Thankfully, she's not:



Dr.Douchebag said:


> That's Watson out then.
> 
> 'like really.for real.in real life'
> 
> I lol'd


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2013)

Rossum and Heard are good suggestions.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 20, 2013)

Emma Watson legit pr0n?? Sure, count me in! Lol


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh my bad, Emma Watson is out. Sad


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 20, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Rossum and Heard are good suggestions.




I agree wholeheartedly with Amber heard, she's officially on my list


But Rossum!?!?


----------



## The Big G (Mar 20, 2013)

I love how were just talking about which young actress were wanting to see make a film about S&M with lots of gratuitous sex and nudity 

My List:

Kat Dennings
Emilia Chalke
Jennifer Lawrence
Emma Stone
Emma Watson


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> I agree wholeheartedly with Amber heard, she's officially on my list
> 
> 
> But Rossum!?!?


I'm not a big Rossum guy.  But she is one of the few actresses we have mentioned so far that might actually consider doing the film if offered.

I should mention Emily Browning.  I don't think she has the best face in the world.  But she is certainly unique.  I like what I saw in Sleeping Beauty.


----------



## Ae (Mar 20, 2013)

Amanda Seyfried
She's fucked a entire family in Chloe and we're going to see her as Linda Lovelace later this year. Her career is set for this role.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice suggestion Masterpiece.  She is a bigger name than most of these girls too.


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 21, 2013)

Not long ago Amanda Seyfried would have made it into my list of girls in consideration for this "coveted' role

but i've kinda warmed on her lately, i dunno why but her appeal is pretty much gone (she looked weird in Chloe too)

btw Rukia she didn't fuck liam neeson in chloe, it was just a lie to get Julian Moore turned on right?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2013)

Yeah.  That's what I remember.  Maybe Moore visualized the two of them together, but I'm pretty sure it never happened.  And I vaguely remember Neeson meeting her and having no idea who she was.


----------



## PDQ (Mar 28, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> I agree wholeheartedly with Amber heard, she's officially on my list
> 
> 
> But Rossum!?!?


I mean, she's cute, but mainly because like Rukia said, after Shameless, she's more likely to do it.


The Big G said:


> I love how were just talking about which young actress were wanting to see make a film about S&M with lots of gratuitous sex and nudity



Well it's pretty much just the gender flipped raison d'?tre for the novel, so basically to make it have a cross gender appeal.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2013)

PDQ said:


> Well it's pretty much just the gender flipped raison d'?tre for the novel, so basically to make it have a cross gender appeal.


PDQ is probably right.  But that won't translate into male attendance.

The attendance is going to be like 90% female if they don't make an interesting decision in the female lead category.  Shades will be 2014's version of Magic Mike.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2013)

Well.  I guess they officially announced that someone named Dakota Johnson landed the female lead role.  I'm not familiar with her.  And she didn't look too attractive in any of the images I looked at.

That means I won't be going to see this.  They weren't able to land a big enough star.


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 2, 2013)

I skimmed through this book whilst in the house of this chick i drill...did you guys know this shit is like 50+% text messaging and e-mails?

how the hell are they going to make a movie out of this?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't know anything about it.

I just assume that it will have some nudity and some sexual content.  Had they cast the right actress I would have sat through all the boring romance and just enjoyed the sex scenes.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2013)

so is there going to be giant robots in this or not


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2013)

50 shades of gay.............................I just had to say it


teehee


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Fifty Shades of Grey*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfZWFDs0LxA[/YOUTUBE]

Coming (get it?) Valentines Day.

Because of course it is.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 26, 2014)

this movie is bad and you should feel bad



Okay, maybe it's fine, but Matt Bomer is my husbando


----------



## teddy (Jul 26, 2014)

This might as well be a softcore movie from pornhub


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 26, 2014)

[Insert Gif of K-Pop star squeeing here]


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2014)

That looks better than I expected.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2014)

wait, is that chick the same girl who slept with Timberlake in "The Social Network"?

EDIT: it is. I'll see this movie.


----------



## Roll (Jul 30, 2014)

I feel if this movie flops and is panned by crititcs it will end up being cult classic do to it being a reminder to everyone that you cannot adapt an erotic novel onto the silver screen.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2014)

Showgirls was considered a box office flop initially.  But twenty years has basically transformed it into a cult classic.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2014)

I don't see this flopping honestly no matter how bad it is.

Probably going to be the new Twilight.

I like Dakota Johnson though but still probably won't go see it unless a girl drags me to it.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 4, 2014)

This is now the most watched movie preview of 2014. Every girl I know read this story and enjoyed it, even my grandmother and it makes sense why. It's the same story that's been told for thousands of years with a modern "skin" on it. It's the story of Cinderella, Snow White, etc. It resonates with women on a primal level, the same way stories like One Piece and The Matrix appeal to men for the same reasons.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2014)

Isn't it about rape though?


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 14, 2015)

It's time...

Rise, my thread about torture, rape, staling and abuse; rise, Rise, RISE!

(bump)


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 14, 2015)

i swear I looked for it


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 14, 2015)

It serves only me.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 14, 2015)

Saw the line for 50 shades of shit, all women, quite a few lookers. A dude could clean up if he can stomach the retched movie


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 14, 2015)

Needs more fisting.


----------



## Yoona (Feb 15, 2015)

A friend wants me to see it so we could shout sarcastic comments at the screen but I fear for my life if the cinema is filled with females.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 15, 2015)

This one qt I'm talking to didn't like it because it's degrading to women 

So naturally I agree with her


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 15, 2015)

People complain about it too much,  making it out to be something it's not. I gave up on the book because it was so badly written,  but my friends want to see it so they will probably drag me to see it.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 15, 2015)

I want to see this, and yet i can't get over my disappointment in the lead male character.

it was supposed to be charlie hunnam as christian


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 15, 2015)

you'll fap to both


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 16, 2015)

Life size cake of the fifty shades guy.

[YOUTUBE]---dI8zrQJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth (Feb 16, 2015)

So I heard it was great.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 16, 2015)

It became the most successful movie in years here  How... why... I just can't...


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 23, 2015)

Writer & director left over clashes with the book author.

Book author's husband has been hired as the writer of the next two movies.

HAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAH!


----------

